# London Pet Show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

So the weekend of the LPS is upon us, it's going to be a busy one for me at the TRCS stand, if you are coming, come over and say Hi, I will be the guy in the TRCS t-shirt with the words "maintaining the magic" on the front, come and say hello, but please let me know who you are and and from PF, if you come on Sunday you should be able to get a cuddle with Jack as he and Abbey are going on the Sunday (another couple on Saturday from a different household)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Me & Jimbo & another college friend are there on the Saturday & we are definitely coming to coo over the gorgeous Ragdolls


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sure Steve would give you a cuddle too if you wanted one 

Do visit the TRCS stand and see the Raggies. I'm sure you will think it worthwhile.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure that's the main reason that he volunteered to be on the stand! He'll use any excuse...


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I went today as a last minute thing (my barber is in Earl's Court and I was getting a haircut today...) - really enjoyed it! Spent hours talking to all the breeders, a lot of time on the Egyptian Mau stand, totally fell for the Raggies, Russian Blues, Somalis, Ocicats, all of them, really.

There are lots of stands there that are doing good freebies and BOGOF offers, so I reckon I made back the rather steep £16 entry fee several times over - definitely worth the trip tomorrow if you can. (Just one word of advice - take your own food! I live in London, and believe me, £4.50 for a BLT in a packet is _not_ 'normal' London prices!!)


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I went today and to be honest wasn't really that impressed, there seemed to be twice as much for dogs there.

I did meet some Turk people though, and met Misi and got some stuff for the pussycats. 

I came by and saw you at the Traditionalist Ragdoll Stand as well :> Saw some gorgeous fancy rats they were very pretty but all in all would've preferred some more cats to be there


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

owwwww, my poor feet, and I've got to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

LPS all done, god I'm exhausted


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No wonder! I'm tired from just looking at it all!


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

We were so tired last night, you must be exhausted tonight! Lovely to meet you both yesterday..


----------

